# [kernel] Diff entre source et noyau installé...(resolu)

## shrek35

bonsoir,

J'ai verifie mon symlink dans mon make.conf, il etait bien la.

donc je ne comprends pas la difference entre le lien symbolique et le resultat donné

par uname.

uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r8

ls -la /usr/src/

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov 17 13:41 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Sep 12 00:33 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov  9 23:55 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Nov 17 13:41 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

grep symlink /etc/make.conf

USE="asf gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr hal pic firefox nptl nptlonly samba ieee1394 tcltk xvid nfs unicode xinerama howl truetype-fonts win32codecs xine xmms X bmp browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cups dbus dvdr dvdread divx4linux footmaticdb usb vorbis imagemagick jpeg mime mozilla mp3 motif mpeg ncurses ogg opengl perl pdflib png ppds print posix python real quicktime scanner spell svg xosd lm_sensors logitch-mouse symlink userlocales cjk directfb fbdev live nas network rtc mplayer acpi -apm avi bash completion flac jabber jack kdexdelta sse sox ffmpeg musepack"

/lib/modules/`uname -r`/source

-su: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/source: is a directory

je travaille reellement sur la mauvaise version du noyau.

donc comment compiler et utiliser le dernier noyau si uname -r sert de reference ?

PS : pour moi, il est inutile d'utiliser eselect car mon lien pointe deja sur le noyau que je veux utiliser (2.6.18-gentoo-r2)

Merci de votre aide

pour info :

localhost src # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 15 Nov 2006 19:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes/net/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64.......

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAYLast edited by shrek35 on Fri Nov 24, 2006 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

...au risque de me répéter : Guide de mise à jour du noyau Gentoo Linux

----------

## shrek35

 :Very Happy: 

J'ai le guide devant mes yeux et cela ne m'aide pas.

Mon lien symbolique est bon.

Pour info, je fais une configuration manuelle de mon noyau.

a+

----------

## agm650

au risque de dire une énorme connerie, t'as bien redémarrer et au boot t as bien choisi ton nouveau noyau?

----------

## kopp

shrek35 tu as fait quoi exactement ? tu as recompilé ton nouveau noyau ? tu as fait make install ? tu as configuré comme il faut ton bootloader ? Si tu utilises lilo, tu l'as relancé ?

Si tu as installé et tout ça et que tu es toujours sur la mauvaise version après un reboot, fais voir un ls /boot (tu as bien monté la partition si c'est une partition séparée) et la config de grub/lilo

----------

## Ey

Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris à quoi sert le flag symlink... ca sert juste a remplacer le /usr/src/linux par un lien symbolique vers la derniere version des sources que tu insalles, pas forcément celle que tu as compilé et avec laquelle tu boot...

----------

## shrek35

Q : t'as bien redémarrer et au boot t as bien choisi ton nouveau noyau?

R : oui

Q : tu as recompilé ton nouveau noyau ? 

oui 

Q : tu as fait make install ?

R : make et make modules_install

Q : tu as configuré comme il faut ton bootloader ? 

R : la  pourrias etre mon erreur........je dois regarder ca

Si tu utilises lilo, tu l'as relancé ?

j'utilise grub

Si tu as installé et tout ça et que tu es toujours sur la mauvaise version après un reboot, fais voir un ls /boot (tu as bien monté la partition si c'est une partition séparée) et la config de grub/lilo

ok, je verifie mon bootloader avant d'envoyer ces infos.

merci

----------

## kopp

tu as fait uniquement make et make modules_install ? ou tu as aussi fait make install ?

----------

## ghoti

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> Q : tu as fait make install ?
> 
> R : make et make modules_install

 

Donc tu as juste compilé et installé les modules mais tu n'as pas installé le nouveau noyau !

Ou bien tu tapes make install pour copier le noyau vers /boot ou bien tu le copies à la main.

Le cas échéant, ne pas oublier de monter la partition boot avant l'install !!!

Ensuite, adapter grub.conf (si tu n'utilises pas vmlinuz comme nom générique de noyau)

Rebooter et admirer ...

[EDIT]kopp m'a grilled ![/EDIT]

----------

## shrek35

bon j'ai bien une belle erreur !

et elle est de taille !

je demande dans grub.conf d'utiliser la version kernel-2.6.17r7

et comme je garde par securite mes images dans le repertoire boot, et bien j'utilise toujours la meme !

j'ai donc modifié le fichier grub.conf pour lui dire de pendre une image nommée tout simplement bzImage.

un detail qui me chiffone : le nom dans grub.conf est kernel-2.6.17r7 et l'info renoyee par uname -r est 2.6.17-gentoo-r8

cela ne cole pas......

en tout cas merci

----------

## ghoti

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> un detail qui me chiffone : le nom dans grub.conf est kernel-2.6.17r7 et l'info renoyee par uname -r est 2.6.17-gentoo-r8
> 
> cela ne cole pas......

 

kernel-2.6.17r7 n'est pas le nom standard attribué lors de la compilation (il devrait s'agir de kernel-2.6.17-r7 ). 

Tu l'as donc forcément modifié !

Le uname renvoie la version des sources et pas le nom du fichier contenant le noyau.

En fait, tu peux nommer ton fichier tralalaproutprout si ça te chantes mais le uname renverra toujours kernel-2.6.17-r7 (ou -r8, selon ta version réelle)Last edited by ghoti on Thu Nov 23, 2006 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Quel nom dans grub ?

Tu vas le donner, ce fichier de conf  et ce ls /boot à la fin oui ? Rogntudju!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Houla, si la tortue s'énerve, ça va barder !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Hého, le chat, no comment hein! Moi les chats, je trouve que ça a le même goût que le lapin, et c'est plus facile à trouver  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Déjà goûté la soupe de tortue ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> kernel-2.6.17r7 n'est pas le nom standard attribué lors de la compilation (il devrait s'agir de kernel-2.6.17-r7 ). 
> 
> Tu l'as donc forcément modifié !
> 
> Le uname renvoie la version des sources et pas le nom du fichier contenant le noyau.
> ...

 

Perdu, le nom donné à la compilation au noyau est bzImage et c'est make install qui lui donne un autre nom, comme par exemple vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 et qui crèe aussi un lien symbolique vmlinuz.

Donc le nom que son noyau a c'est lui qui le lui a donné.

----------

## bivittatus

Bon...solution alternative:

Utilise genkernel!!!

Ok, ok...ça sert à rien de me pousser à plusieurs, je connais la sortie...  :Twisted Evil:  

Bon, trève de plaisanterie...c'est quand même malgré tout un très bon outil ce genkernel, tu devrais peut-être essayer de l'utiliser avec le .config de ton ancien kernel nan???

----------

## shrek35

bonjour,

je fais make et make modules_install et je copie a la main le fichier bzImage dans /boot.

je suis d'accord avec ghoti, c'est bien kernel-2.6.17-r7, c'etait pour ecrire plus vite.

je ne matchais pas grub.conf et le fichier sous /boot

voici les infos demandées, j'ai arrete de faire des copies a la mano, j'utiliser make install.

ls -la /boot

total 13797

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Nov 24 12:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root    4096 Nov 16 23:06 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Feb  9  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      27 Nov 24 12:47 System.map -> System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1400289 Nov 24 12:47 System.map-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Sep  3 09:21 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2365739 Nov 24 00:06 bzImage

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      23 Nov 24 12:47 config -> config-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   34800 Nov 24 12:47 config-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Sep  3 12:41 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2365739 Nov  9 23:59 kernel-2.6.17r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2357394 Nov  8 23:39 kernel-2.6.17r7_avViddeo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2445804 Nov  9 23:58 kernel-2.6.17r7a

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Sep  3 09:40 lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 Nov 24 12:47 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3072889 Nov 24 12:47 vmlinuz-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

localhost boot # more grub/grub.conf

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 5

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 2

# For booting Linux

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7

# For SOS Linux

title Gentoo SOS

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda7

# For booting Windows

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1

localhost boot #

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   kernel-2.6.17r7 n'est pas le nom standard attribué lors de la compilation (il devrait s'agir de kernel-2.6.17-r7 ). 
> 
> Tu l'as donc forcément modifié !
> 
> Le uname renvoie la version des sources et pas le nom du fichier contenant le noyau.
> ...

 

Ok, ok, j'ai été un peu trop vite !  :Embarassed: 

N'en reste pas moins qu'il a changé le nom original et que "uname" renvoie la version des sources indépendamment du nom du fichier  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> j'ai arrete de faire des copies a la mano, j'utiliser make install.

 

Sans vouloir te vexer, c'est un peu le boxon tout ça  :Sad: 

Je crois qu'un sérieux nettoyage s'impose !

Le tout est de savoir si tu as encore besoin de tous les noyaux qui sont dans ton /boot.

Je te propose ceci :

(on suppose que tu disposes encore des sources de chaque version et que tu n'as pas touché à la config depuis la dernière compilation de chaque noyau)

- par sécurité, copie le contenu de /boot vers $HOME/boot_backup/

- idem pour /lib/modules

- efface le contenu de /boot et de /lib/modules

- fais pointer (ln -s) ton /usr/src/linux vers les sources du premier noyau que tu veux conserver

- exécute make modules_install && make install

- fais pointer (ln -s) ton /usr/src/linux vers les sources du second noyau que tu veux conserver

- exécute make modules_install && make install

- et ainsi de suite si tu veux encore d'autres noyaux

Au terme de cette procédure, tu auras dans /boot des noyaux dont le nom contiendra la version précise.

Utilise directement ces noms dans grub.conf et laisse tomber tous ces noms vagues comme "bzimage" ou "vmlinuz".

Lorsque tu auras testé cette nouvelle installation, efface éventuellement les backups dans ton $HOME

----------

## shrek35

Bonsoir,

comme aimablement suggere par ghoti, j'ai nettoye mon boxon et suivi ses conseils.  :Rolling Eyes: 

tout marche et surtout c'est bien la meme chose entre le resultat de uname et le lien symbolique.

mon probleme venait bien de la non mise a jour de grub.conf

merci a tous de votre soutien

----------

## shrek35

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai verifie mon symlink dans mon make.conf, il etait bien la.
> 
> donc je ne comprends pas la difference entre le lien symbolique et le resultat donné
> ...

 

----------

